# مشكلة التعريب



## عبدالرحمنحسني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فليعذرنى الجميع
هناك موضوع بعنوان هل أنت مع التعريب أم لا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69475.html فلم لا يدخل إليه كل من يريد أن يدلى برأيه فى التعريب بدلا من إزحام المواضيع بعنواين مكررة أحدها تعريب الهندسة وما إلى ذلك. 
الأمر الثانى أن معظم المعارضين لا يعرفون معنى التعريب فلذا تجد سخافات فى الرد وأوهام وتعصب للغات الأجنبية وهذا بسبب الدراسة السيئة فى بلادنا العربية التى جعلت الناس لا تحب اللغة العربية الذى هو بدوره سببه الاستعمار الغربى فكل بلاد المسلمين استعمرت وبعضها استرد مكانته بعد الاستقلال والبعض سيطر المستعمر على فكره بأن همش لغته ودرس العلوم بلغته ،ولذا لاتجد ردا مقنعا وإنما أسباب سطحية ككيف نرتجم هذه الكلمة مثلا يعنى يا أخى مالك أنت ومال الترجمة غيرك سيترجم متخصصون فى اللغة وفى العلم المترجم يجلس الطرفان يترجمون معا مالا تفهمه أنت من اللغة سبحان الله.
ثالثا: يدعى البعض أن التخلف سيصيبنا إن عربنا وتركنا اللغات الأخرى التى يتقدم العلم فى بلادها إلخ من قال أنا سنترك تعلم اللغات الأخرى وتدريسها ألا يوجد من العلماء من يعلم لغتان وأربعة ويدرس بها ويترجم بها أيضا هل عدمنا العلماء فى اللغات والمتخصصون فى العلوم بالغات المختلفة حتى تقول سنتخلف ؟ لا ،لأن كل ما يستجد يترجم ويدرس ويفهم ويستوعب فتبدأ مرحلة المحاكاة ومن ثم التطوير فالإبداع وهكذا.
أرجو التأنى قبل الرد والتصويت على أمر التعريب.​


----------

